# need cheering up



## mini munch (Oct 15, 2005)

hey girls,
hows everyone doing?
im so fed up today, i was so looking forward to everything, but ive took 1 step forward and 14 back,
i went to jessops at sheffield but it was at the gyne so ive got to do all the tests again the day 2, 21, rubella and my parnter to do his again they also want me to have a scan but they said november i said no way so i go back on the 11th aug for all my results just to get refferd again just round the corner to the assisted concepton unit.
i was so excited when my letter came through but now everything just seems ages away, my af came this morning so im off for day 2 test tomorrow, i even phoned my hospital going mad saying they had sent me to the wrong department and they must sort it even my gp said they should but oh no they phoned me back and said it was the prosess, i told them no you have messes up and thats your excuse and put the phone down.
sorry girls im moaning but i have no one else im so dishearted by it all i was hoping to get started around june.
just need cheering up. thanx for listning well reading love mini munch xxx


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

it seems a waste of time and money to do the same tests agaon  sorry your feeling down  i hate the waiting to roll on august for me


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

mini munch  

  Sorry you are feeling a little low.. This IVF process is never straight forward is it? I don't think it is for anyone.

Hang in there hunni, it will all be worth it in the end you'll see. Good Luck for test's today.

xx


----------



## mini munch (Oct 15, 2005)

thankyou everyone,
dh as been doing everything he can to cheer me up, he got me chocolate mmmmm,
test went ok today, feel little better now the tests have started again, thanx everyone,
kate d good luck hun xxx


----------

